# Bajarse el driver de nvidia o emerge nvidia-glx ??

## Noss

Hola!! 

Voy a instalar las kde y el xorg por primera vez, y me pregunto si en vez de hacer un emerge nvidia-glx y emerge nvidia-kernel, no sería mejor usar el driver que da nvidia en su página web? Es que con ese driver viene un configurador y él solo se instala te hace 3 preguntitas y listo!

Por cierto si ya he hecho un emerge nvidia-glx no tengo problemas al instalar ahora el driver que da nvidia en su página web, verdad?

Un saludo y gracias por todo

----------

## pacho2

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Hola!! 
> 
> Voy a instalar las kde y el xorg por primera vez, y me pregunto si en vez de hacer un emerge nvidia-glx y emerge nvidia-kernel, no sería mejor usar el driver que da nvidia en su página web? Es que con ese driver viene un configurador y él solo se instala te hace 3 preguntitas y listo!
> 
> Por cierto si ya he hecho un emerge nvidia-glx no tengo problemas al instalar ahora el driver que da nvidia en su página web, verdad?
> ...

 

Mucho mejor que uses el de emerge que, seguro segurísimo, te funcionará sin problemas y que parte del driver oficial de nvidia. No lo dudes, usa el de emerge

Saludos

PD: (si quieres puedes usar la versión de testing, si deseas tener la última versión, yo la uso sin problemas)

----------

## LinuxBlues

pacho2 veo que no sabes de lo que estás hablando... Lamento comunicártelo, pero los drivers de nvidia también se encuentran en portage, a juzgar por nvidia-drivers. Harías bien en leerte la documentación como propones y en consultar el árbol portage   :Wink: 

----------

## Noss

Si uso el de nvidiar el de extensión .run se ejecuta un script y me pregunta cosas para la instalción. Si pongo el del emerge se instala él solo automáticamente al emergerlo sin preguntarme a mi nada?

Un saludo!

----------

## Kensai

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Si uso el de nvidiar el de extensión .run se ejecuta un script y me pregunta cosas para la instalción. Si pongo el del emerge se instala él solo automáticamente al emergerlo sin preguntarme a mi nada?
> 
> Un saludo!

 

el de emerge contesta esas preguntas por ti (preguntas innecesarias en mi opinion.) Llevo usando Linux y el driver de nvidia desde el 2004 y no hace efecto alguno el ussar el instalador con las "preguntitas" a menos que no cambiar en xorg.conf la linea de "nv" a "nvidia". Pero lo mejor es poner VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" y listo que el mismo instale el driver de nvidia. Instalar el nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx no tienes que salir de X en caso que tengas que reinstalar. El driver oficial de nvidia si. Ademas si instalad por emerge los programas son mas consistentes.

@LinuxBlues, por favor tu que sabes tanto dime cuales son los pros y contras de usar nvidia-drivers y no nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx? No me gusta que estes atacando a alguien que solo quizo ayudar, por que no fuistes tu el primero en ayudar, y solo vinistes a insultar?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> @LinuxBlues, por favor tu que sabes tanto dime cuales son los pros y contras de usar nvidia-drivers y no nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx? No me gusta que estes atacando a alguien que solo quizo ayudar, por que no fuistes tu el primero en ayudar, y solo vinistes a insultar?

 

Pretendí ayudar confirmando que los drivers de nvidia no sólo se pueden sino que se deben usar, no pretendo ayudar a usuarios de gentoo porque yo ya no la utilizo, ni pienso volver a utilizarla, mi intención no fué insultar, sino confirmar que el driver de nvidia se encontraba ya en portage y que la información ofrecida era obsoleta. Mejor me callaré y no volveré a participar en estos foros, veo que mi presencia es non grata.

Saludos, hasta siempre....

----------

## Kensai

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> pacho2 veo que no sabes de lo que estás hablando...

 

Bueno en el planeta donde yo vivo eso se considera un insulto. Deberias tratar introducciones mas apropiadas como: pacho2 debo decirte que... o pacho2 los drivers de nvidia se encuentran en el arbol de portage. Pero no puedes atacar a una persona diciedole que no sabe nada.

Ademas a quien le importa que no uses Gentoo hay hasta miembros del equipo Gentoo que no lo usan. Yo no uso Arch Linux y me mantengo activo en los foros de Arch Linux ayudando en cuanto pueda. Y para clarificar mi intencion no es que te vayas de los foros de gentoo. Ya que se que cualquira distro que estes usando no tiene una comunidad ni el 50% igual de buena y con el conocimiento que la de Gentoo.  :Laughing: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Kensai cuando me demuestres porqué sabes porque se han pasado a los drivers oficiales de nvidia entonces hablamos, no estoy dispuesto a perder el tiempo ¿ok?

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> pacho2 veo que no sabes de lo que estás hablando... Lamento comunicártelo, pero los drivers de nvidia también se encuentran en portage, a juzgar por nvidia-drivers. Harías bien en leerte la documentación como propones y en consultar el árbol portage  

 

Perdona maestro 

¿cuando he dicho que los drivers de nvidia no esten en portage? Me parece a mi que lo que te pasa es que te gusta ir de listo a todas partes, ahora no me irás a decir que te trato como dices que te trata ferdy, algo pasa cuando cada vez que abres la boca hay discusión

Por si no lo sabes nvidia-drivers es simplemente agrupar nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx todo en un paquete, pero ambos (nvidia-glx+kernel y nvidia-drivers) llevan a cabo la misma función (aunque en el futuro sólo quedara nvidia-drivers)

Me leo la documentación y el árbol de portage lo consulto a diario

Harías bien en no ser tan descarado, luego encima irás de víctima como siempre

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pretendí ayudar confirmando que los drivers de nvidia no sólo se pueden sino que se deben usar, no pretendo ayudar a usuarios de gentoo porque yo ya no la utilizo, ni pienso volver a utilizarla, mi intención no fué insultar, sino confirmar que el driver de nvidia se encontraba ya en portage y que la información ofrecida era obsoleta. Mejor me callaré y no volveré a participar en estos foros, veo que mi presencia es non grata.
> 
> Saludos, hasta siempre....

 

¿cuando he dicho que no se deban usar?

Es cierto que nvidia-drivers va a sustituir (FUTURO) a nvidia-glx + nvidia-kernel, pero, tú que dices que conoces tan bien el árbol de portage, deberías de ver que están en testing y yo no tengo por qué obligar a nadie a usar paquetes de testing.

Tienes una forma muy peculiar de "confirmar"

Si no pretendes ayudar, ¿qué pretendes?

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Kensai cuando me demuestres porqué sabes porque se han pasado a los drivers oficiales de nvidia entonces hablamos, no estoy dispuesto a perder el tiempo ¿ok?

 

Ilumínanos   :Laughing: Last edited by pacho2 on Sat Dec 16, 2006 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kensai

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Kensai cuando me demuestres porqué sabes porque se han pasado a los drivers oficiales de nvidia entonces hablamos, no estoy dispuesto a perder el tiempo ¿ok?

 

O no gran maestro ese es su trabajo. Que paso que llamastes a servicio al cliente de Red Hat Enterprise y te dijero la razon?  :Laughing:  Y no tengo que contestar tu pregunta para saber que tengo mayor conocimiento que tu.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparkster

Noss, un detalle muy importante. Si tienes la última versión del xorg, el ABI será icompatible con el driver nvidia (se solucionará cuando salga la versión nueva) así que probablemente te desaparezcan los textos del sistema. Puedes solucionarlo desactivando la aceleración hardware en el xorg.conf, pero en el navegador te seguirá desapareciendo el texto. Lo mejor es que utilices el driver nv mientras no se actualice el nvidia.

----------

## abasme

Aprovechando que este post esta abierto y no cargar el forum con otro sobre nvidia aqui va mi pregunta

he actualizado mi sistema que uso con ~x86 y me ha dado un monton de paquetes entre ellos nvidia-kernel pero resulta que el xserver como siempre bloquea al nvidia-glx mi pregunta es porque si hay una nueva version de drivers no hay una nueva de nvidia-glx donde se arregle el problema?

si en el ebuild le quito la restriccion de xserver compila muy bien nvidia-glx pero no funciona como compila jajaja era de esperar porque no me desplega las fuentes hasta que paso el mouse sobre me las desplega pero luego vuelven a desaperecer.

Algun concejo o sugerencia que no sea bajar el xserver?

Gracias

----------

## Noss

 *Sparkster wrote:*   

> Noss, un detalle muy importante. Si tienes la última versión del xorg, el ABI será icompatible con el driver nvidia (se solucionará cuando salga la versión nueva) así que probablemente te desaparezcan los textos del sistema. Puedes solucionarlo desactivando la aceleración hardware en el xorg.conf, pero en el navegador te seguirá desapareciendo el texto. Lo mejor es que utilices el driver nv mientras no se actualice el nvidia.

 

Hola!

Pues no me ha pasado y tengo solo el nvidia y no uso nv... y tengo el xorg 7 el último estable vamos... y con aceleración glx y por ahora se me ve todo perfecto....

Un saludo y si noto algo raro lo diré... pero por ahora se ve todo y bien

----------

## pacho2

 *Sparkster wrote:*   

> Noss, un detalle muy importante. Si tienes la última versión del xorg, el ABI será icompatible con el driver nvidia (se solucionará cuando salga la versión nueva) así que probablemente te desaparezcan los textos del sistema. Puedes solucionarlo desactivando la aceleración hardware en el xorg.conf, pero en el navegador te seguirá desapareciendo el texto. Lo mejor es que utilices el driver nv mientras no se actualice el nvidia.

 

Pero creo que eso sólo pasa con el Xorg 7.1 (que ahora esta en testing en amd64 y x86). Al menos yo utilizo sin problemas los drivers de nvidia con Xorg 7.0  :Smile: 

 *abasme wrote:*   

> Aprovechando que este post esta abierto y no cargar el forum con otro sobre nvidia aqui va mi pregunta
> 
> he actualizado mi sistema que uso con ~x86 y me ha dado un monton de paquetes entre ellos nvidia-kernel pero resulta que el xserver como siempre bloquea al nvidia-glx mi pregunta es porque si hay una nueva version de drivers no hay una nueva de nvidia-glx donde se arregle el problema?
> 
> si en el ebuild le quito la restriccion de xserver compila muy bien nvidia-glx pero no funciona como compila jajaja era de esperar porque no me desplega las fuentes hasta que paso el mouse sobre me las desplega pero luego vuelven a desaperecer.
> ...

 

A día de hoy los drivers de nvidia no funcionarán con el xorg-server de xorg 7.1, de forma que puedes, o bajar de versión de xorg-server, o esperar a que nvidia saque los drivers nuevos (me parece que será la serie 9x.xx),

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Sparkster wrote:*   Noss, un detalle muy importante. Si tienes la última versión del xorg, el ABI será icompatible con el driver nvidia (se solucionará cuando salga la versión nueva) así que probablemente te desaparezcan los textos del sistema. Puedes solucionarlo desactivando la aceleración hardware en el xorg.conf, pero en el navegador te seguirá desapareciendo el texto. Lo mejor es que utilices el driver nv mientras no se actualice el nvidia. 
> 
> Pero creo que eso sólo pasa con el Xorg 7.1 (que ahora esta en testing en amd64 y x86). Al menos yo utilizo sin problemas los drivers de nvidia con Xorg 7.0 
> 
>  *abasme wrote:*   Aprovechando que este post esta abierto y no cargar el forum con otro sobre nvidia aqui va mi pregunta
> ...

 

Exacto yo tengo xorg 7.0 que es el único estable para amd64 y no tengo problema alguno, no instalaré el xorg 7.1 hasta que no salga un driver nvidia compatible y me quito problemas de encima... Total no creo que haya mucha diferencia de un xorg a otro...

UIn saludo!

----------

## Kensai

 *abasme wrote:*   

> Aprovechando que este post esta abierto y no cargar el forum con otro sobre nvidia aqui va mi pregunta
> 
> he actualizado mi sistema que uso con ~x86 y me ha dado un monton de paquetes entre ellos nvidia-kernel pero resulta que el xserver como siempre bloquea al nvidia-glx mi pregunta es porque si hay una nueva version de drivers no hay una nueva de nvidia-glx donde se arregle el problema?
> 
> si en el ebuild le quito la restriccion de xserver compila muy bien nvidia-glx pero no funciona como compila jajaja era de esperar porque no me desplega las fuentes hasta que paso el mouse sobre me las desplega pero luego vuelven a desaperecer.
> ...

 

Escribe esto en /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0
```

Claro agregacualquier otro input o video que estes utilizando.

----------

## pacho2

 *Kensai wrote:*   

>  *abasme wrote:*   Aprovechando que este post esta abierto y no cargar el forum con otro sobre nvidia aqui va mi pregunta
> 
> he actualizado mi sistema que uso con ~x86 y me ha dado un monton de paquetes entre ellos nvidia-kernel pero resulta que el xserver como siempre bloquea al nvidia-glx mi pregunta es porque si hay una nueva version de drivers no hay una nueva de nvidia-glx donde se arregle el problema?
> 
> si en el ebuild le quito la restriccion de xserver compila muy bien nvidia-glx pero no funciona como compila jajaja era de esperar porque no me desplega las fuentes hasta que paso el mouse sobre me las desplega pero luego vuelven a desaperecer.
> ...

 

Esta bien saberlo  :Smile: 

En el wiki de gentoo tratan el asunto, aunque yo no uso testing, con lo que no te puedo decir más  :Sad:  :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_XOrg_7.1_With_Older_NVidia_Drivers

Saludos

----------

## Kensai

Yo siempre he sido un adicto de Gentoo testing.  :Laughing: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿cuando he dicho que los drivers de nvidia no esten en portage? Me parece a mi que lo que te pasa es que te gusta ir de listo a todas partes, ahora no me irás a decir que te trato como dices que te trata ferdy, algo pasa cuando cada vez que habres la boca hay discusión

 

No, te veo realmente mucho más educado que ferdy, de eso no cabe duda.

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Por si no lo sabes nvidia-drivers es simplemente agrupar nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx todo en un paquete, pero ambos (nvidia-glx+kernel y nvidia-drivers) llevan a cabo la misma función (aunque en el futuro sólo quedara nvidia-drivers)

 

Exactamente, pero ¿por qué no lo digiste en tu primer mensaje?

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Harías bien en no ser tan descarado, luego encima irás de víctima como siempre

 

No, nunca he ido de víctima, aunque quizá debería haberlo hecho, he perdido el tiempo y mi dinero usando Gentoo, para no obtener mucho mayor rendimiento que con RedHat o ArchLinux, y lo considero un timo y una soberana pérdida de tiempo... Compilar todos los paquetes con la estúpida pretensión de que vayan a obtener un mayor rendimiento (lo cual es probable, pero inapreciable a simple vista), me parece el truco del almendruco gracias al cual sobrevive una distribución como Gentoo, con actualizaciones diarias de paquetes injustificables, básicamente porque se trata de releases de Gentoo que no merecen la pena en la gran mayoría de ocasiones a no ser que se trate de algún motivo GLSA. Ya me dirás si puedes justificar algunas de esas actualizaciones, de ese tiempo perdido en compilar, de esos recursos innecesariamente desperdiciados.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Por si no lo sabes nvidia-drivers es simplemente agrupar nvidia-kernel y nvidia-glx todo en un paquete, pero ambos (nvidia-glx+kernel y nvidia-drivers) llevan a cabo la misma función (aunque en el futuro sólo quedara nvidia-drivers) 
> 
> Exactamente, pero ¿por qué no lo digiste en tu primer mensaje?
> ...

 

Porque estan en la rama testing  :Smile:  y supuse que la gente no suele querer utilizarla (aunque yo uso los drivers de esta rama sin problemas)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Harías bien en no ser tan descarado, luego encima irás de víctima como siempre 
> 
> No, nunca he ido de víctima, aunque quizá debería haberlo hecho, he perdido el tiempo y mi dinero usando Gentoo, para no obtener mucho mayor rendimiento que con RedHat o ArchLinux, y lo considero un timo y una soberana pérdida de tiempo... Compilar todos los paquetes con la estúpida pretensión de que vayan a obtener un mayor rendimiento (lo cual es probable, pero inapreciable a simple vista), me parece el truco del almendruco gracias al cual sobrevive una distribución como Gentoo, con actualizaciones diarias de paquetes injustificables, básicamente porque se trata de releases de Gentoo que no merecen la pena en la gran mayoría de ocasiones a no ser que se trate de algún motivo GLSA. Ya me dirás si puedes justificar algunas de esas actualizaciones, de ese tiempo perdido en compilar, de esos recursos innecesariamente desperdiciados.

 

Creo que esto se sale del tema del comienzo de este hilo  :Wink:  no quiero discutir, sobre todo a estas horas en la que lo mismo digo algo de lo que me arrepiento

Saludos  :Wink: [/quote]

----------

